# Suggestions for few days in Germany using stellplatz please



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi all and thanks for reading this.

We are off over the water on Friday for 2 weeks and me and the missus were having a chat on where to go (we never plan too much detail). She suggested trying Germany for a few days and then driving back into France returning up the coast.

Can anyone suggest a few nice Stellplatz say just over the border (within say 50-80 miles) that it would be nice to stay on. near a town or village within walking distance etc. We have looked around Koblenz at possible places etc but if someone could recommend a few nice places that would be great. I have then all on the Sat nav.

We have done france many times but never been to Germany

Cheers
Phill and Pauline


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

anywhere on the Mosel between koblenz & Trier - loads of them! have a look in the MHF reviews. 8)


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

tomorrow there is a bank holiday in Germany, and many people tend to take the Friday off. In addition, weather forecast looks very good.

So the Mosel area will be very busy!

But still, if you start looking for a stellplatz already in the early afternoon, you should be fine.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

bognormike said:


> anywhere on the Mosel between koblenz & Trier - loads of them! have a look in the MHF reviews. 8)


Absolutely agree. Motorhome heaven. :lol:

In my opinion though Mike, it's "_anywhere between Trier and Koblenz_." :wink: 

I think it's generally agreed that the Trier end is the nicest, and it has the huge advantage of being very near Luxembourg so you can fill up with cheap diesel, then mooch down the Mosel and return home without having to double back for the fuel.

Take Gerhard's advice though Phill. We tended to set out for the next Stellplatz, all of about five miles down the valley, at around 11am. That gave those already there time to leave, and we arrived ahead of most others so got a good spot.

Dave


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Zebedee said:


> bognormike said:
> 
> 
> > Take Gerhard's advice though Phill. We tended to set out for the next Stellplatz, all of about five miles down the valley, at around 11am. That gave those already there time to leave, and we arrived ahead of most others so got a good spot.
> ...


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

Boff said:


> Hi,
> 
> tomorrow there is a bank holiday in Germany, and many people tend to take the Friday off. In addition, weather forecast looks very good.
> 
> ...


We are at Neumagen Dhron Marina Mittlemosel Stellplatz and its full due to it being Fathers day / bank holiday , also the place we stayed last night was full .

It should get quiet again after Sunday.

Paul


----------



## janekins (May 16, 2011)

Wintrich is full but a lovely site of about 100 pitches. 7 euros incl elec and wifi (depending on if you can get a signal!) Very busy I would imagine over the next few days though with few people moving.


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

janekins said:


> Wintrich is full but a lovely site of about 100 pitches. 7 euros incl elec and wifi (depending on if you can get a signal!) Very busy I would imagine over the next few days though with few people moving.


Wintrich is a very nice site we were there about 7 days ago.

refs wifi there is a left and right wifi arial so make sure you log onto the one nearest to your pitch

Paul


----------



## janekins (May 16, 2011)

Zepp said:


> janekins said:
> 
> 
> > Wintrich is full but a lovely site of about 100 pitches. 7 euros incl elec and wifi (depending on if you can get a signal!) Very busy I would imagine over the next few days though with few people moving.
> ...


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

janekins said:


> Zepp said:
> 
> 
> > janekins said:
> ...


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Have to agree with others here - Wintrich is an excellent stellplatz and worth the 7 euro per night.

Was parked diagonally opposite Janekins and could see that she had wifi - but we couldnt get it unless I walked closer to the main entrance!!!

Was very busy though - mostly Belgians and Dutch - as were all the other stellplatze along the Mosel and Rhein.....

Got back yesterday - cant wait to get out there again....
C&F


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Stena Line Britannica / Hollandica*

Will be visiting Either the Mosel or Rhein shortly.

We are suing Stena Line so will not be going via Luxembourg.

We were in Rudesheim a couple of weeks ago (we had our honeymoon there 24 years ago). But fancy trying the mosel for a change.

Are there any Thermalbaths in the region?

TM


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: Stena Line Britannica / Hollandica*



teemyob said:


> We are suing Stena Line so will not be going via Luxembourg.
> 
> What is the significance of that statement, if you don't mind me asking.


----------

